# You know where I was today, don't ya????



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

On da water...

http://www.eastcoastkayakfishing.com/myblog-admin/myblog-admin/waiting-on-the-sun.html

Hope ya enjoy...

JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

great read, thanks. yep my winter project is gonna be a yak..


----------



## Kings Pointer (Mar 18, 2011)

went up to Long Island Sound I bet!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

No sir ain't been that far North in 15 years.. There ain't nothing I need up there...

JAM


----------

